# Saint Laurent YSL Kate Thread



## Miss World

Hi guys, I thought I would start a formal thread for the Saint Laurent YSL Kate Bag.

There seems to be a lot of random threads about the Kate bag, but it might be good to have one formal thread to ask any questions about the Kate bag.

Feel free to share your pictures, questions, modelling shots of the Kate bag.


----------



## Miss World

This is the YSL Kate in size Small.


----------



## Miss World

This is the YSL Kate in size Medium


----------



## Miss World

YSL Kate Tassel bag


----------



## Miss World

Malin Akerman with the YSL Kate in the rare Large size.


----------



## Miss World

Lucy Boynton wearing the limited edition YSL Kate Heart Chain bag. The bag strap features mini heart links. So pretty!


----------



## Miss World

The Medium YSL Kate Tassel bag in matte crocodile embossed leather and antique silver hardware.


----------



## Miss World

YSL Kate in light colours like Blanc Vintage white, beige and powder pink.


----------



## Miss World

More pictures of celebrities wearing the YSL Kate bag in light colors like powder, beige etc


----------



## Miss World

YSL Kate bag with black hardware.


----------



## Miss World

Classic YSL Kate bag.


----------



## Miss World

Devon Lee Carlson wearing the new Saint Laurent Kate 99 Baguette tassel bag.


----------



## ladidalola

I just recently bought a medium Kate bag from an online seller. It just came with a dustbag though - no authenticity card. The online seller had good reviews so I went ahead and bought it. I'm very happy with it but I just want to have peace of mind that what I bought is authentic. Any suggestions on how to go about this?


----------



## Miss World

ladidalola said:


> I just recently bought a medium Kate bag from an online seller. It just came with a dustbag though - no authenticity card. The online seller had good reviews so I went ahead and bought it. I'm very happy with it but I just want to have peace of mind that what I bought is authentic. Any suggestions on how to go about this?


Hi did you buy this preloved or brand new? You may wish to ask the seller if they still have the Saint Laurent cards. However just because it didn't come with cards or even a dustbag does not necessarily mean a bag is a fake. You may want to check out the Real Authentications instagram page and see if you can pay to have it authenticated


----------



## ladidalola

Yes, I bought it pre-loved  thanks for the advice!


----------



## Miss World

This is a size comparison of the Saint Laurent Kate bag in its various sizes. From left it is the large, medium, small, old small and the wallet on chain.

Photo credit is from website/Instagram of Cult Status Store Perth, Australia.


----------



## Miss World

Size comparison of the YSL Kate bags. Photo credit Cult Status Australia designer store.


----------



## furniture2

Does anyone know if the YSL Kate Tassel in Croc small size (20cm) comes in matte? I know there is a shiny leather croc version for small, and also the old small Kate comes in the matte croc. I can't seem to find information if the new small comes in the matte croc and I'm so in love with the small size and matte croc!


----------



## RVP149

Looking to get the Kate for my 40th birthday, however primarily wanted to wear it with he chain doubled up.  do you think that would wear down the leather on the sides that the chain hits?  

If so are there any other fancier bags that you would recommend that i could wear like that?  Chanel is out of my budget unfortunately.


----------



## eggz716

RVP149 said:


> Looking to get the Kate for my 40th birthday, however primarily wanted to wear it with he chain doubled up.  do you think that would wear down the leather on the sides that the chain hits?
> 
> If so are there any other fancier bags that you would recommend that i could wear like that?  Chanel is out of my budget unfortunately.



Have you looked at the Kate 99 bag? I have not seen in person, but from the website it seems to have a gold chain shoulder option and a leather shoulder/crossbody strap that can be interchanged.  The sunset bag chain can also be doubled up as well.  I saw the Becky bag which is stunning, even the Becky wallet on chain can be doubled up


----------



## RVP149

eggz716 said:


> Have you looked at the Kate 99 bag? I have not seen in person, but from the website it seems to have a gold chain shoulder option and a leather shoulder/crossbody strap that can be interchanged.  The sunset bag chain can also be doubled up as well.  I saw the Becky bag which is stunning, even the Becky wallet on chain can be doubled up


I have not looked at these but definitely will. Thanks!


----------



## RVP149

Finally decided on the small ysl kate!  Super excited. Now if only I could decide between the black and gold hardware.


----------



## elenachoe

furniture2 said:


> Does anyone know if the YSL Kate Tassel in Croc small size (20cm) comes in matte? I know there is a shiny leather croc version for small, and also the old small Kate comes in the matte croc. I can't seem to find information if the new small comes in the matte croc and I'm so in love with the small size and matte croc!



Hi did you get it??
I got one preloved in croc for u$500 i cant wait to wear it!


----------



## eternami

Hi! I got a medium Kate tassel bag with gold hardware last year and I wore it quite a lot (even during the day) before COVID hit. Now I feel a bit conscious to wear it as a day bag which is my only option during lockdown. So I was wondering does everyone generally think this bag is night out/special occasion appropriate? Or does anyone wear theirs during the day as well? I’d usually dress it down but I wonder if it’d still look a bit too much for during the day...


----------



## angelica138

I have the small kate tassel in black with gold and I wear it daily. I think it looks cute dressed down with jeans as well as dressed up.


----------



## SystarSystem

Kate belt bag in dune. Love the versatility of this bag  the belt can be removed to use the bag as a clutch, and I've seen videos of people attaching a gold chain to the loops to make it a shoulder bag.


----------



## Miss World

SystarSystem said:


> Kate belt bag in dune. Love the versatility of this bag  the belt can be removed to use the bag as a clutch, and I've seen videos of people attaching a gold chain to the loops to make it a shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 4926318


Beautiful bag and colour, congratulations! Love YSL belt bags, such a great idea to loop a chain through to make it a shoulder bag, so clever!


----------



## Wah Wah

For any Kate tassel owners, what is your take on a medium matte croc Kate in black with the non-shiny silver hardware?  The croc pattern is on the larger side.  This bag is on sale but uncertain if the finishing of the hardware will downgrade the look.   I‘ve been lusting Kate with tassel for a long time, but uncertain if it is dated because I rarely spotted on the street.  But this style is still in the boutiques.

My preference is black with shiny gold hardware, but open to other options if it is on sale. (FYI, I got other black + gold bags and only 1 black + silver bag (WOC)).

Many years ago, I read there was tarnish issues on the tassel, but recently found out it should be fixed for bags after 2016/2017.  Hope other owners could confirm this.

My other dilemma is I recently got 3 ysl bags last month during the COVID sale. (One was nude pink Kate WOC tassel in gold hardware).   Uncertain if it is worth to buy the 4th bag for the above circumstances.


----------



## Cool Gal

I’m wearing it to the mall & Costco today...


----------



## Elena S

Hey guys! Got these two Kates today and wanna share some photos! 
One is small with tri-colored hardware (gold/rose gold/silver) and the other one medium black on black. I didn’t notice that the small one was smooth leather (I wanted it in grained only) plus, even though beautiful, I’m afraid it’s a bit too small for my needs.

Here are photos of both of them and mod shots with black on black one!


----------



## Elena S

The tri-color is actually also gorgeous, but I can’t keep both!


----------



## junoandcinnamon

Hi all! I've been lusting after the Kate small tassel or Kate tassel WOC in a nude or dark beige color ever since I was a young, broke teen and I'm finally at a point in my life where I can splurge on it! Unfortunately I can't seem to find this style and size variation in this color anywhere! Does anyone know where I might be able to find either? Does YSL typically have cycles of when they offer these bags in a nude color? If helpful, I prefer to purchase new because I am very picky about how I like to upkeep expensive bags lol. I have maybe a slight preference for the WOC because I want it to be a bit flatter against my body, but small would be fine too!


----------



## thundercloud

junoandcinnamon said:


> Hi all! I've been lusting after the Kate small tassel or Kate tassel WOC in a nude or dark beige color ever since I was a young, broke teen and I'm finally at a point in my life where I can splurge on it! Unfortunately I can't seem to find this style and size variation in this color anywhere! Does anyone know where I might be able to find either? Does YSL typically have cycles of when they offer these bags in a nude color? If helpful, I prefer to purchase new because I am very picky about how I like to upkeep expensive bags lol. I have maybe a slight preference for the WOC because I want it to be a bit flatter against my body, but small would be fine too!


Congrats! They usually have a nude color every season. I love that about SL! They have the best neutrals!

Did a quick Google search. Found the Kate tassel WOC on FWRD and Net-a-Porter in a "nude/tan" color (not sure of the exact SL color name). Both are very reputable sites. Think they both have a first time customer code, but you'll have to check the exclusions to see if the discount applies to SL. Happy shopping!

FWRD
Net-a-Porter


----------



## junoandcinnamon

thundercloud said:


> Congrats! They usually have a nude color every season. I love that about SL! They have the best neutrals!
> 
> Did a quick Google search. Found the Kate tassel WOC on FWRD and Net-a-Porter in a "nude/tan" color (not sure of the exact SL color name). Both are very reputable sites. Think they both have a first time customer code, but you'll have to check the exclusions to see if the discount applies to SL. Happy shopping!
> 
> FWRD
> Net-a-Porter



Thanks so much, thundercloud!! I'll be sure to check the two sites out. Yes, I love their neutrals  I favor neutrals that have a slight blush/taupe undertone to them and YSL has the perfect blend of those colors! So excited to finally be part of the Purseforum YSL community


----------



## thundercloud

junoandcinnamon said:


> Thanks so much, thundercloud!! I'll be sure to check the two sites out. Yes, I love their neutrals  I favor neutrals that have a slight blush/taupe undertone to them and YSL has the perfect blend of those colors! So excited to finally be part of the Purseforum YSL community


I love SL nudes too! Excited for you! Can't wait to see what you end up getting!


----------



## Miss World

Elena S said:


> Hey guys! Got these two Kates today and wanna share some photos!
> One is small with tri-colored hardware (gold/rose gold/silver) and the other one medium black on black. I didn’t notice that the small one was smooth leather (I wanted it in grained only) plus, even though beautiful, I’m afraid it’s a bit too small for my needs.
> 
> Here are photos of both of them and mod shots with black on black one!
> View attachment 4965795
> View attachment 4965796
> View attachment 4965797
> View attachment 4965798
> View attachment 4965799
> View attachment 4965800





Elena S said:


> The tri-color is actually also gorgeous, but I can’t keep both!
> View attachment 4965802
> View attachment 4965803
> View attachment 4965804


Congratulations on these beauties. I agree, the tri-colour metal logo is absolutely stunning. Did you decide if you are going to keep them?


----------



## Elena S

Miss World said:


> Congratulations on these beauties. I agree, the tri-colour metal logo is absolutely stunning. Did you decide if you are going to keep them?


I kept the medium one - black on black looks so cool, plus it’s more spacious (could hardly fit anything in the small one). And as I said earlier I missed the fact that the small Kate was smooth leather, I wanted it in grained.


----------



## Rose_FS

Hi all, I was wondering what people’s thoughts were on which leather to choose? I’m looking at the medium Kate in black with GHW, with the tassel, as my first YSL bag but I’m so torn between the grain leather and the shiny black croc leather. Does one wear better than the other over time? 
Also, I’ve seen old matte croc versions on this bag but I don’t think YSL do them in the matte anymore - what are people’s thoughts of the matte croc vs shiny croc? Thanks!


----------



## caseybc

I'm thinking my next bag will be a medium Kate in black with GHW, but I'm torn because I also think the black hardware is so cool and unique. However, I would want to use this for weddings/events/nights out in a post-Covid world and I'm worried the black hardware makes the bag too casual. Can anyone who has either of these bags comment on what they use them for?


----------



## Elena S

caseybc said:


> I'm thinking my next bag will be a medium Kate in black with GHW, but I'm torn because I also think the black hardware is so cool and unique. However, I would want to use this for weddings/events/nights out in a post-Covid world and I'm worried the black hardware makes the bag too casual. Can anyone who has either of these bags comment on what they use them for?


The black hardware will definitely work for events/nights out, but not sure about weddings though...


----------



## Dreamybabie

Hi everyone 
do you prefer the small or medium Kate. I want to get one for formal event. not Sure if medium is going to be too big. And I think small is just too small.


----------



## caralt

I have a small Kate in black with ghw. It is a bit tight for what I like to carry inside a bag but the small size seemed to suit my frame better than the medium when I tried them on in store. If there had been a size in between the small and medium that would have been ideal. I would use the bag for dressy events and sometimes also for casual outings.


----------



## luvleeness

Hi there. I bought a new medium kate in granite grey from a lux consignment boutique. The tag says it was bought from Neiman Marcus with the original price being $1990. Date code is 0919. Everything looks alright but I noticed that the chain is twisted a bit. I can't get it to straighten. Are yours the same?  If I fix it from the top, the chain near the buckle/connecter becomes twisted and vice versa.


----------



## luvleeness

Recently purchased a ysl kate medium in granite grey. So elegant and versatile from day to night, casual to formal.


----------



## luvleeness

Would love to see your kates in action  It would be even more perfect with 4 grommets so that the side glazing on the flap won't wear as much. I don't recommend wearing it double strap because of this.


----------



## Princessfuzz

Hi! I am currently debating between the mini Gucci Dionysus in the classic print or the medium YSL Kate (w/o) tassel in a light pink/blush color with SHW. 

I already have a woc Gucci Dionysus, and would love the mini since it’ll fit a bit more. The only issue I have with the YSL is the color. I mostly wear black/neutrals, and my skin is tan :/. What would you guys suggest? 

I know this is a YSL thread, but any suggestions would help!


----------



## luvleeness

Princessfuzz said:


> Hi! I am currently debating between the mini Gucci Dionysus in the classic print or the medium YSL Kate (w/o) tassel in a light pink/blush color with SHW.
> 
> I already have a woc Gucci Dionysus, and would love the mini since it’ll fit a bit more. The only issue I have with the YSL is the color. I mostly wear black/neutrals, and my skin is tan :/. What would you guys suggest?
> 
> I know this is a YSL thread, but any suggestions would help!


Difficult choice. What makes your heart sing? I personally love the medium kate and happy that I bought one in light grey color with shw. But might not be practical for darker outfits. I have not had it long enough to test color transfer but I wear safer clothes with it. The design is classic yet elegant and can be both dressed down or up. Can you get it in other colors like brown, black, caramel, blue or dark grey? I think light pink will work with neutrals too. I find the dionysus to be a fashionable piece rather than a classic. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Princessfuzz

luvleeness said:


> Difficult choice. What makes your heart sing? I personally love the medium kate and happy that I bought one in light grey color with shw. But might not be practical for darker outfits. I have not had it long enough to test color transfer but I wear safer clothes with it. The design is classic yet elegant and can be both dressed down or up. Can you get it in other colors like brown, black, caramel, blue or dark grey? I think light pink will work with neutrals too. I find the dionysus to be a fashionable piece rather than a classic. But I could be wrong.
> 
> View attachment 5021527



I’m getting it from a consignment store, so don’t have the option for a darker color. But I think I’ll stick with the pink, since I it does look classier! Thank you for your input! 

I looked up pictures with people modeling light pink color bags, and I feel better about the color now! The woc dionysus I have already will probably be my everyday bag, then the Kate bag will be an occasional bag (depending on the colors I’m wearing!)


----------



## LadyV

I thought I wanted the Large Kate but after seeing that photo of Malin Akerman, it looks like the large is longer and not necessarily wider. In that case, I think I may want the medium now. Does anyone have both or just the large to help provide some insight?


----------



## mojogirl

Hi everyone! I'm considering getting a medium Kate tassel in blanc vintage with GHW -- I think the combo is stunning with the grained leather!



My main concern is that I've heard the gold tarnishes especially on the tassel, but that the hardware improved after 2017/18.

Can anyone with a post-2017/18 Kate with GHW share their experience with the hardware and glazing? I love the double strap look but am worried it will dent the glazing as well.

Many thanks in advance, lovelies


----------



## luvleeness

Princessfuzz said:


> I’m getting it from a consignment store, so don’t have the option for a darker color. But I think I’ll stick with the pink, since I it does look classier! Thank you for your input!
> 
> I looked up pictures with people modeling light pink color bags, and I feel better about the color now! The woc dionysus I have already will probably be my everyday bag, then the Kate bag will be an occasional bag (depending on the colors I’m wearing!)


That's wonderful. Glad it worked out. Any pictures? By the way, since you are getting it from a consignment store, be sure to ask for the original receipt (from YSL or the authorized reseller that originally sold the bag). YSL only entertains customer service claims (repairs, alterations) if original receipt is provided. Otherwise, you are on your own. Learned this the hard way.


----------



## whitew0lf

Hi all, I'm super drawn to the Kate with black hardware, but can anyone confirm how durable the hardware is - does it chip off easily?


----------



## truongtra86

Hi, does anyone happen to know where is serial number of YSL Kate Tassel Wallet on chain locate in the bag ? 
I’m selling my bag but have trouble finding it (I don’t even know if there is one for this bag).


----------



## lana19

I want large Kate in shiny crock with gold hardware without tassel


----------



## PlumeDuRenard

Oh gosh, all of you made me want a YSL Kate even more.... I don't own any night bags since I am in love with cute, practical bags (I fell in love with Neo Noe, for example). But... One nice night bag is a must I think and I don't really see myself going out for dinner with my Neo Noe bag  The Kate is reaaaally cute and quite practical, so I am thinking about it for my next purchase. In neutral beige/pink (I don't know how to decribe the color) with the Pompom. I still don't know if I take the small or medium size and if I choose the embossed croco like one of grained leather. I think the croco like one would definitely dress up my outfit since I tend to wear simple things. Now I feel like buying a new bad is an adventure ! I just hope I won't fall for a Tess Day Chloe bag before.... (Yeah, I got a thing for day bags uh...)


----------



## mediumleathergood

Thought I would share my reversible Kate from the ysl sale in this thread. It’s corduroy suede/smooth leather in forest green, and I just fell for it   




I don’t have a regular Kate so don’t know how it compares irl. It’s definitely more casual but still elegant in its own way. I’m just waiting for a bag organizer and less rainy weather so I can wear it without damage!

Does anyone else have this bag?

P.S. Plumedurenard I’m with you, ready to buy something glam but easily distracted by casual bags! When it’s time that will be a fun shopping project, which hopefully will keep me focused (sale season ending will also be helpful haha).


----------



## Swtshan7

Used my prune small kate for a casual lunch over the weekend


----------



## mellat

This is on my wish list. It's so classic and timeless that I think it may become a collector's item like the Chanel flap if the croc leather manages to age well.


----------



## vsethichaiyen

lana19 said:


> I want large Kate in shiny crock with gold hardware without tassel


I just bought mine prelover in matte croc with silver hardware without tassels. Here is a picture!


----------



## Litsa

Picked up this burgundy small kate over the weekend and can’t wait to wear it throughout the Fall season.


----------



## kw627

Hi! I’m new to the purse forum and was wondering if anyone has seen a beige small or medium kate tassel with GHW in the grained leather variety?

I’ve searched high and low recently and have only come across the WOC size, croc embossed, or without the tassel beige kates.


----------



## Pole_rose

Elena S said:


> Hey guys! Got these two Kates today and wanna share some photos!
> One is small with tri-colored hardware (gold/rose gold/silver) and the other one medium black on black. I didn’t notice that the small one was smooth leather (I wanted it in grained only) plus, even though beautiful, I’m afraid it’s a bit too small for my needs.
> 
> Here are photos of both of them and mod shots with black on black one!
> View attachment 4965795
> View attachment 4965796
> View attachment 4965797
> View attachment 4965798
> View attachment 4965799
> View attachment 4965800


Absolutely stunning! I’ve been eyeing the black on black medium Kate as well, are you still happy with it? How much use do you get out of it? I’m debating between the black with silver HW and the black with black HW. Leaning towards the black, it looks so cool and different.


----------



## Pole_rose

Pole_rose said:


> Absolutely stunning! I’ve been eyeing the black on black medium Kate as well, are you still happy with it? How much use do you get out of it? I’m debating between the black with silver HW and the black with black HW. Leaning towards the black, it looks so cool and different.


Replying to my own post! Just got the Kate medium in black and wow is she amazing!! Has just** enough room to fit essentials, and the black hardware is so elegant and chic while also edgy and understated all at the same time! Can’t wait to take her out!


----------



## miss_autumn

Hi guys, does anyone know if the small Kate with tassel comes in a grey colour way in the grainy leather with GHW? I came across one for sale pre-loved but haven't been able to find any photos of this colour on the internet! Thanks!


----------



## inyangeva

furniture2 said:


> Does anyone know if the YSL Kate Tassel in Croc small size (20cm) comes in matte? I know there is a shiny leather croc version for small, and also the old small Kate comes in the matte croc. I can't seem to find information if the new small comes in the matte croc and I'm so in love with the small size and matte croc!


Hi, I'm currently looking to sell mine to fundraise for a charity event. It comes complete with authentication cards/certificates and a dust bag.


----------

